# Unions



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Where do the unions stand on the illegal imagrants? I haven't heard any big speechs on how the unions work to save your jobs,better working conditions, higher wages, all you have to do is pay your dues!!!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Unions have perfected the art of *extortion*! They'll support whatever brings in the most $$ to their organization uke:


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> Unions have perfected the art of *extortion*! They'll support whatever brings in the most $$ to their organization uke:


 I think not. By your comment I guess you never been in one. The union I belong to and any union associated with the AFLCIO is against the hiring of illegal immegrants. I am a proud member of IUEC Local 85. In union there is strength. :beer: 
Duckjunky


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

duckjunky

I was wondering how the unions felt about that. Is this just your union, or do you have some knowledge you could pass along to us about unions in general and how they feel about the illegal aliens? Thanks.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Plainsman

To belong to any union you must be here legally. I am in a skilled trade union and I am a former Executive Board member of my local. That illegal immegrant is taking a job away from a citizen or a legal immegrant. 
Duckjunky


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

The only expirance I have had with Unions has been at the meat packing plants and with trucking none was good, now most all union is gone from plants. I am not going to get into an argument over the unions but I have no use for them. If you think everything the unions have done is legall you haven't been around long.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

I understand, My expirence is only with skilled trade unions specifically IUEC and IBEW. Members of my family are in them both. As far as legal issues of unions actions in general I cant speak to that but I am not aware of any wrong doing by the IUEC.
Good Luck
Duckjunky


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Last reading I done on the subject was the farm labor union and hotel labor union along with various unions that deal in food preparation service were all for amnesty, or what ever you want to call it. Unions like AFLCIO were against it because they said it would degrade existing jobs. I think what they mean was the illegals would move out into the open and demand higher wages and admittance into the unions. Of course all unions are going to claim to be against the hiring of illegal immigrants. After all, isn't that in and of itself illegal. ABBK has a point though&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. with the failing membership of unions getting lower and lower each passing year, don't be surprised to see them get on the band wagon if they see dollar signs in the future.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

AFLCIO+Teamsters+Central States Pension Fund+Jackie Presser+Jimmy Hoffa Sr=Las Vegas

That is all I am going to say about this.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

duckjunky said:


> Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:
> 
> 
> > Unions have perfected the art of *extortion*! They'll support whatever brings in the most $$ to their organization uke:
> ...


So at what point can you quit paying the union you belong to?


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

I stop paying dues when I retire. Listen I make great living working as a member of the IUEC great pay, insurance, pension and annuity. I know you guys want to bash unions but I have recieved an excellant appenticeship education and have been a journeyman for three years and I have never been treated poorly nor do I know of anyone that has. I guess all I can say is if you don't like unions don't join one.

Duckjunky


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

I can't speak for any other union, but I have been a member of the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers (IBEW) for almost 18 years, and we are opposed to the amnesty bill.

This is a Quote from IBEW President Edwin Hill:

"This bill cannot be fixed with amendments, it attempts to solve the complex immigration issue in one fell swoop and would do immeasurable damage to the wages and living standards of millions of working Americans. The bill is also a slap in the face of those who have legally pursued a path to citizenship."


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

duckjunky said:


> I stop paying dues when I retire. Listen I make great living working as a member of the IUEC great pay, insurance, pension and annuity. I know you guys want to bash unions but I have recieved an excellant appenticeship education and have been a journeyman for three years and I have never been treated poorly nor do I know of anyone that has. I guess all I can say is if you don't like unions don't join one.
> 
> Duckjunky


I am not here to bash unions I just want to know what their stand is on the imagrants. I am glad you are proud to be in one as I am just as proud not to be in one. I did things my own way!!!


----------

